# 1930s viaduct lighting ??



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky.jr said:


> Was driving by a viaduct being demo'd & saw, what appears to be part of the lighting. anyone have any idea what's in the box ??


 They look like capacitors, maybe for the lighting! Or Old Coke Cans.:no: Joke.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

They are encapsulated ballasts.
*Outdoor Weatherproof Magnetic Ballasts*









*For High Intensity Discharge (HID) Lighting Applications*
Designed for outdoor use, our outdoor weatherproof HID ballasts expand on the basic core and coil configuration by packaging the ballast within a specially-engineered aluminum cover that is bolted to the base with a weather-tight gasket for optimal performance in all weather conditions. 

Weatherproof HID ballasts are ideal for remote, pole-mounted outdoor applications such as those applying to tunnels, road lighting, etc., under all weather conditions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Lightman said:


> They are encapsulated ballasts.*...........*


No, they're cans of Beanie-Weinies some homeless chaps have opened up. They stick the wires in the box into the Beanie-Weinies, and the resistance creates heat.

You're looking at a Hot Meal for the Homeless!:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

What TheLightman said. 



But 480 might be right too.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

sparky.jr said:


> Was driving by a viaduct being demo'd & saw, what appears to be part of the lighting. anyone have any idea what's in the box ??


In the old days you would see these ballast mounted on the poles with a photocell for the old style acorn streetlights on Long Island. It was used to convert incadesant heads to mercury vapor.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like my power saver.


----------

